# Arkansas on the rise



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Heads up all, according to AHRA starting Friday morning they will be releasing an extra 1500cfs.

This will be a gradual release of 100cfs an hour.

Get ready, we should see 4500-4800 at nathrop Sunday


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Y'all may have created a perfect storm. Record Commercialism. Record tourists. Huge amounts of water. 

What could go wrong ?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

About time! They have been storing a huge portion of the runoff. Unfortunately snowmelt seems to have passed it's peak, but a 1500 cfs increase will give us a 3rd peak of the season, and likely the highest of the 3.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Where are you getting the 1500 cfs number from? The BOR update I saw said they are going to stop sending project water through the conduit and store it in Turquoise, and allow the native to pass through.... at the moment that would be around 900 cfs and the release is already up to 700...


----------



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

Not seeing any increase on the Nathrop gauge as of yet, in fact a decrease. Are you sure of this 1500 CFS release? I'm considering a Brown's float tomorrow, but not at 4500+.


----------



## jconnsurf (Mar 7, 2010)

https://www.aspendailynews.com/news...cle_32707b04-9c5b-11e9-980d-bb6c4a505af7.html


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Getting water is usually the primary concern and happens quickly. The rest of the time is spent learning how to get rid of it when there is too much.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for the misinformation.
I was told this by two outfitters that received en email from AHRA and then was told by a ranger as well.

I would have guessed that the managing agency would have accurate information but I was wrong.

again sorry the wrong info


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Does the magic 8 ball know what water levels will be the weekend of July 19-21?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

stinginrivers said:


> Sorry for the misinformation.
> I was told this by two outfitters that received en email from AHRA and then was told by a ranger as well.
> 
> I would have guessed that the managing agency would have accurate information but I was wrong.
> ...


No worries. Would've been nice, but I can certainly live with 2K flows in July. 

As for what it'll be in a couple of weeks, I predict it'll be about 1500.

See: ARKANSAS RIVER NEAR NATHROP, CO

Note the graph is semi-log - logarithmic scale on the flow, linear on the dates. With this kind of graph, lots of natural functions, such as the flow data, plot as a relatively straight line. So you can put a ruler on the graph and extend the line out to predict the flow. This doesn't take into effect the whims of water managers up at Twin Lakes, however.

Or I could be totally wrong.

-AH


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That's probably a fair guess. Clear Creek Reservoir is full and was spilling and Twin Lakes are very near capacity. There is still some storage space left for West Slope water in Turquoise, but they are going to have to start moving some of it soon. Flows should stay at a medium level for a while.


----------

